# Elbow Protection



## Greg (Apr 2, 2009)

Dayum!

http://forums.alpinezone.com/53061-race-face-indy-arm-guard.html

I would have scooped up a pair if I caught this in time. If anyone else notices it come back up, shoot me a PM.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 2, 2009)

Not sure what they had for sizes, The elbow pads the other day on CL were XL or youth S.


----------



## Greg (Apr 2, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Not sure what they had for sizes, The elbow pads the other day on CL were XL or youth S.



Yeah, XL is all BCO has. Not sure my guns are ripped enough for XLs... :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 2, 2009)

Back up on CL, in XL only.


----------

